# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Avanzo Di Gestione O Avanzo Di Amministrazione?

## francesco

Vorrei chiedere quale è la vostra interpretazione in relazione al termine "avanzo di bilancio" utilizzato dal comma 204 ter della legge 266/2005, come introdotto dal d.l.223/2006, al fine di neutralizzare le spese per assunzioni a tempo determinato avvenute nel 2005 ai fini della riduzione della spesa di personale. 
La sezione regionale di controllo della Corte dei conti della Liguria con parere 7/2006 del 13 ottobre 2006 ha interpretato il termine "avanzo di bilancio" come avanzo di amministrazione, offrendo pertanto un'interpretazione molto favorevole. SUlla stessa linea la sezione regionale di controllo della Corte dei conti della Toscana con parere 28/2007 del 16 gennaio 2007 che ha ritenuto  vincolante il parere dei colleghi liguri.
Di diverso avviso la sezione regionale di controllo della Corte dei conti della Lombardia che, con parere n. 8 (http://www.corteconti.it/Ricerca-e-1...-Lombardia.doc) del 21 febbraio 2007, non solo non ha ritenuto vincolante la pronuncia ligure ma ha ritenuto che il concetto di "avanzo di bilancio" dovesse riferirsi all'avanzo di gestione. 
Come vi siete comportati Voi?

----------


## chiara

Chiara secondo me, anche se i pareri delle sezioni regionali della COrte dei Conti non sono vincolanti, conviene utilizzare un atteggiamento prudenziale, seguendo, dunque, i profili delineati dai giudici lombardi.

----------

